# Caffeine withdrawal, here we go.



## Indiana Dan (Jun 11, 2013)

I have allowed myself to ride the caffeine train for a couple weeks. My body is now very tired and worn due to lack of sleep and I am addicted to the drug obviously. I am bracing myself for the dehabilitating mental and physical pain that is to come. The time has come to return to reality.. My ego has flown too high for too long. I've come to see that using stimulants is nothing more than taking your current state of health and 'taking it for a spin', 'taking it to the max' so to speak. But when you do this, you erode your health at the same time and it is addictive. Time to take some time off and feel some pain.


----------



## DAPHNE XO (Jan 16, 2012)

Well....... I think it depends on the person. 

I also think you should wean yourself off caffeine instead of just cutting cold turkey. So maybe like half your normal dose for one week and half of that for the second week then go cold turkey.


----------



## Flipit (Nov 13, 2009)

I cold turkey everything if I'm motivated enough. Sugar, caffeine, gluten, dairy. I'm so hardcore. Fortunately, caffeine withdrawal doesn't take too long.

Good luck! The pain is only temporary.


----------



## Indiana Dan (Jun 11, 2013)

I cold turkey everything too. My mind doesn't get the point if I taper down. Keep in mind that I am keenly aware of the effects of drugs and I was only consuming 1/2 - 3/4 of a small iced coffee in the morning. I was lethargic and falling asleep today, but it's not nearly as bad as when i was consuming larger doses. I should do WD during the weekend, but nah fuckit I'll make my boss pay for it. I need to enjoy the weekend and do stuff:tongue:


----------



## Indiana Dan (Jun 11, 2013)

JungleDisco said:


> Well....... I think it depends on the person.


I tend to not agree with this statement.. let's make it a debate. 

What is your (honest) caffeine intake? (Daily, twice per week, etc)
How long is the longest you have ever gone without consuming any caffeine? And when was it?


----------



## DAPHNE XO (Jan 16, 2012)

TerminalDancer said:


> I tend to not agree with this statement.. let's make it a debate.
> 
> What is your (honest) caffeine intake? (Daily, twice per week, etc)
> How long is the longest you have ever gone without consuming any caffeine? And when was it?


No thank you.

Some people don't experience withdrawal symptoms. If you disagree that's fine.
I don't want a debate as there's nothing to debate, either you believe me or you don't.


----------



## Indiana Dan (Jun 11, 2013)

JungleDisco said:


> No thank you.
> 
> Some people don't experience withdrawal symptoms.



hmmm.... hmmm......hmmmmmm


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

Caffeine withdrawal sucks. Maybe if I get a bunch of time off, I'll do it so when I feel tired, I just sleep. Since I work at 5am (get up around 4am), I need my caffeine to function.


----------



## Flipit (Nov 13, 2009)

TerminalDancer said:


> I tend to not agree with this statement.. let's make it a debate.
> 
> What is your (honest) caffeine intake? (Daily, twice per week, etc)
> How long is the longest you have ever gone without consuming any caffeine? And when was it?


Of course the perception of withdrawal symptoms depends on the person. Some people are simply more tolerant and indifferent to symptoms.

The symptoms are also self-reinforcing if you focus too much on them and vice versa. The mind is powerful.


----------



## Leliel (Nov 25, 2012)

I'm a pretty hardcore caffeine user, but the few times I've quit I've had very little withdrawel syndromes. Always end up back on, though.


----------



## Indiana Dan (Jun 11, 2013)

Flipit said:


> Of course the perception of withdrawal symptoms depends on the person. Some people are simply more tolerant and indifferent to symptoms.
> 
> The symptoms are also self-reinforcing if you focus too much on them and vice versa. The mind is powerful.


Yes 
I am keenly aware of the WDsymptoms. The WD of apps 50 mg per day for 2 weeks is significant, but not very severe. Day 2, lethargic, but not depressed like from larger doses.


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

Good luck, I hope things go well!

I notice I go through minor withdrawal when I stop drinking; the worst is the energy crash the first day or two. I also find I need to sleep more and recharge my batteries, rather than using caffeine to get through. Sometimes I also get headaches, so I drink a LITTLE caffeine to clear things up.

A weird side effect can be constipation, since coffee can be a laxative of sorts even if it does create dehydration. Just thought I'd make the conversation interesting by tossing that out there... :tongue:


----------



## Cher Zee (Feb 15, 2012)

I don't drink a ton, maybe a coffee (or iced coffee usually) in the morning and a Diet Coke at lunch. Too much caffeine and I'm bouncing off the walls. And none after 1:00pm, I won't be able to sleep. 

I once had to stop drinking it for a day for some reason (medical test or something) and I. was. sleepy. Uber sleepy. Just plain pooped. I thought that was funny because I didn't really drink a ton, never got headaches or anything if I didn't drink it, but boy - the little amount I drink makes a BIG difference in my staying awake. 

:tongue:


----------



## Indiana Dan (Jun 11, 2013)

Cher_to_the_Z said:


> I don't drink a ton, maybe a coffee (or iced coffee usually) in the morning and a Diet Coke at lunch. Too much caffeine and I'm bouncing off the walls. And none after 1:00pm, I won't be able to sleep.
> 
> I once had to stop drinking it for a day for some reason (medical test or something) and I. was. sleepy. Uber sleepy. Just plain pooped. I thought that was funny because I didn't really drink a ton, never got headaches or anything if I didn't drink it, but boy - the little amount I drink makes a BIG difference in my staying awake.
> 
> :tongue:


This is what I'm getting at. It's potent. In order to naturally activate your adrenal grands to secrete adrenaline(awesome hormone/makes you feel invincible) into the bloodstream, something serious (like life or death situation) or hard exercise is needed. Caffeine is a drastic and rather incredible shortcut to this function. It must be respected when used for social or work purposes.


----------



## Indiana Dan (Jun 11, 2013)

One small coffee, depending on brand contains about 120mg caffeine. That's a hell of a lot for people to just be drinking like its no big deal. The more you use, the more your adrenal glands / vitality is depleted.


----------



## Indiana Dan (Jun 11, 2013)

But more importantly.. The more you use, the stronger the addiction grips you. Health will quickly return with abstinence. Addiction is a bitch to conquer.


----------



## Indiana Dan (Jun 11, 2013)

Cher_to_the_Z said:


> I don't drink a ton, maybe a coffee (or iced coffee usually) in the morning and a Diet Coke at lunch. Too much caffeine and I'm bouncing off the walls. And none after 1:00pm, I won't be able to sleep.
> 
> I once had to stop drinking it for a day for some reason (medical test or something) and I. was. sleepy. Uber sleepy. Just plain pooped. I thought that was funny because I didn't really drink a ton, never got headaches or anything if I didn't drink it, but boy - the little amount I drink makes a BIG difference in my staying awake.
> 
> :tongue:


At around 180-200 mgs per day, you would experience significant withdrawal. It would really suck if you stopped and still were expected to get work done. Just something to think about.


----------



## Indiana Dan (Jun 11, 2013)

Jennywocky said:


> Good luck, I hope things go well!
> 
> I notice I go through minor withdrawal when I stop drinking; the worst is the energy crash the first day or two. I also find I need to sleep more and recharge my batteries, rather than using caffeine to get through. Sometimes I also get headaches, so I drink a LITTLE caffeine to clear things up.
> 
> A weird side effect can be constipation, since coffee can be a laxative of sorts even if it does create dehydration. Just thought I'd make the conversation interesting by tossing that out there... :tongue:


You mean POTENT laxative!? Lol. Just goes to show how ingrained it is in society... Beautiful women walking down the sidewalk with a coffee in their cutest dress and sunglasses.. Shitting themselves 10 minutes later..


----------



## Indiana Dan (Jun 11, 2013)

Of course this effect diminishes with increased tolerance, which is why people overlook it


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

I don't feel any different from when I drink coffee to when I don't. I can forget to drink coffee for a while and nothing changes.

What is it that you guys feel exactly in your bodies or minds or whatever that changes when drinking coffee? I just like the taste?

I can sleep with a full cup of filtered coffee before bed :S and sleep like a rock (as usual).


----------



## Brian1 (May 7, 2011)

I had been drinking diet coke since 14, in about 2011, I kicked the habit, and kicked the habit of drinking soda altogether. I'm glad I did.


----------



## Indiana Dan (Jun 11, 2013)

Brian1 said:


> I had been drinking diet coke since 14, in about 2011, I kicked the habit, and kicked the habit of drinking soda altogether. I'm glad I did.


Very nice my man, very nice


----------



## Indiana Dan (Jun 11, 2013)

FreeBeer said:


> I don't feel any different from when I drink coffee to when I don't. I can forget to drink coffee for a while and nothing changes.
> 
> What is it that you guys feel exactly in your bodies or minds or whatever that changes when drinking coffee? I just like the taste?
> 
> I can sleep with a full cup of filtered coffee before bed :S and sleep like a rock (as usual).


Body: blood vessels constrict(&increased blood pressure),heart bpm increase, muscles get tense ready for action, adrenaline is released, dopamine increase in brain, relaxed bowels(lol)

Mind: inflated ego & sense of competence/power, positive mood shift, increased sense of urgency (anxiety)

More but can't think of me right now. You either have an extremely high tolerance and your adrenal glands are burnt out (and therefore cannot produce any percieved effect) or you are some rare breed that isn't affected by this bitter tasting alkaloid biological poison.


----------



## Indiana Dan (Jun 11, 2013)

Or you could be taking medications that block the effect of adrenaline such as beta blockers


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

@TerminalDancer

No medication. I only take vitamins. Hmm I don't feel stuff like that in my body or haven't payed attention to it maybe (will try to observe tomorrow morning at work).

As for the mood, I have dysthymia (neurotic depression) so that may effect it in some ways, usually what breaks my mood is intense positive or negative feelings induced externally by perceived events. (addicted to those)


----------



## Indiana Dan (Jun 11, 2013)

interesting. I have suffered from depression my whole life as well (clinical depression), although I have learned many tools to keep it at bay. I am not going to even attempt to give you advice, but I will say that I hope you eventually make sense of it all and find a place to be happy in this world. Well.. off to the treadmill :ninja:


----------



## Indiana Dan (Jun 11, 2013)

Day 3, depression is now apparent. I started talking about p**sy with a coworker today and now I can't stop feeling like a loser and putting myself down because I don't get laid. I'm weak.. I'm paying the price exactly as I knew I would. I would be able to shrug off these thoughts before the addiction began. This will be a week-long ordeal it seems. I don't want to be a caffeine addict, and I won't. Fuck that. All power must come naturally.. I know what's right and what's bullshit. I even had the thought to look at some porn to make me feel better.. I'm not falling for that shit either. Too many fucking traps in this world for lonely weak people. Ok I'm going back to work and get this fuckin day over with.


----------



## clairdelunatic (Mar 20, 2013)

TerminalDancer said:


> Day 3, depression is now apparent. I started talking about p**sy with a coworker today and now I can't stop feeling like a loser and putting myself down because I don't get laid. I'm weak.. I'm paying the price exactly as I knew I would. I would be able to shrug off these thoughts before the addiction began. This will be a week-long ordeal it seems. I don't want to be a caffeine addict, and I won't. Fuck that. All power must come naturally.. I know what's right and what's bullshit. I even had the thought to look at some porn to make me feel better.. I'm not falling for that shit either. Too many fucking traps in this world for lonely weak people. Ok I'm going back to work and get this fuckin day over with.


OMG. If I had seen this thread earlier, I would have intervened. (Stupid summer teaching schedule).

Dan, Dan, Dan! Why?

The best cure for withdrawal is to have a cup of coffee. But in case you're serious about this, I won't describe in vivid detail the cup of coffee I'd hand you.

::wringing hands::


----------



## Indiana Dan (Jun 11, 2013)

clairdelunatic said:


> OMG. If I had seen this thread earlier, I would have intervened. (Stupid summer teaching schedule).
> 
> Dan, Dan, Dan! Why?
> 
> ...


World vs. Dan :angry: I will succeed.. I need something to make me feel good and coffee ain't gonna be it


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

terminaldancer said:


> day 3, depression is now apparent. I started talking about p**sy with a coworker today and now i can't stop feeling like a loser and putting myself down because i don't get laid. I'm weak.. I'm paying the price exactly as i knew i would. I would be able to shrug off these thoughts before the addiction began. This will be a week-long ordeal it seems. I don't want to be a caffeine addict, and i won't. Fuck that. All power must come naturally.. I know what's right and what's bullshit. I even had the thought to look at some porn to make me feel better.. I'm not falling for that shit either. Too many fucking traps in this world for lonely weak people. Ok i'm going back to work and get this fuckin day over with.


!!! Eat moah sugar !!!

hang in there. Don't give up.


----------



## Indiana Dan (Jun 11, 2013)

Oh believe me, I have ramped up the sugar intake. Only fruits though, lol. I can also tell I will be eating about 30% more calories on a daily basis. Gain back all that was lost during caffeine use. Who would of thought I would actually need to _work_ in order to get a great body? Why can't we just use stimulants to curb appetite? Oh well, pride of going hardcore natural is greater than any short term chemical results by far.


----------



## phonethesun (May 6, 2013)

Starbucks and their 300+ caffeine content coffees constantly call for me. It's just so good and conversations flow like water. I always tell myself once a week, and usually end up successful, but that occasional week where I slip in a few extra always hints at how badly I just want to drink it every day. Any tips on how to avoid addiction, and if so, why shouldn't I drink it every day? Not very serious with that question, I'm just curious to see what it does when that becomes the case.


----------



## Indiana Dan (Jun 11, 2013)

phonethesun said:


> Starbucks and their 300+ caffeine content coffees constantly call for me. It's just so good and conversations flow like water. I always tell myself once a week, and usually end up successful, but that occasional week where I slip in a few extra always hints at how badly I just want to drink it every day. Any tips on how to avoid addiction, and if so, why shouldn't I drink it every day? Not very serious with that question, I'm just curious to see what it does when that becomes the case.



Addiction is a complicated thing is and there are variables. Once you become involved in a daily addiction, you might not realize the severity of the situation until you are completely run down. Many will act like having awareness of the effects of caffeiene will only prevent ou from enjoying yourself.. I disagree. The less you use,the more profound and enjoyable the effect. Caffeine is a straight poison.. It kills bugs instantly.. It acts as a pleasurable stimulant in humans but is still poison. Our livers can process it without us noticing too much. Your 17 man! This is something that will certainly affect the rest of our life! Learn how to control your consumption and prevent addiction of this drug and you will be way ahead. If you start using frequently and then get into college or start working a job.. It will be IMPOSSIBLE to stop. Look at all the advertising for this shit.. Starbucks, 7 eleven, 5 hour energy.. It's all bullshit. They are making a rediculous fortune off the misery and ignorance of a population. You know how many people i see walking around all morning in the city looking like shitnwith bags under their eyes holding their beloved coffees? It's rediculous.. And another thing. You WILL NOT be able to get a quality erection when using caffeine, maybe you have already noticed this. It constricts all of your blood vessels.


----------



## Fear Itself (Feb 20, 2013)

Yeah... I'm just going to take my chances and continue drinking my daily cup. Good luck to those quitting though roud: Maybe someday I'll join you~


----------



## Indiana Dan (Jun 11, 2013)

Fear Itself said:


> Yeah... I'm just going to take my chances and continue drinking my daily cup. Good luck to those quitting though roud: Maybe someday I'll join you~


Hey, I'm March 13th.. Pretty close :happy: March is the best


----------



## Fear Itself (Feb 20, 2013)

TerminalDancer said:


> Hey, I'm March 13th.. Pretty close :happy: March is the best


Agreed! Best time of the year, springtime.


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy (Nov 16, 2012)

I'm not one for coffee but, man, I'm a sugar junkie. The shape of both my belly and teeth are evidence of this.

#DentistGonnaThrowtheBookatMe


----------



## Indiana Dan (Jun 11, 2013)

Oh yeah.. Caffeine has brought me to my knees.i felt like a god while I was sipping on that iced coffee each morning.. Now I feel lethargy, depression, anger every day without it. It has become apparent to me that this drug must be avoided at all costs. There is no reason to consumeit except selfish reasons. You may feel great on the upswing, but on the down side you will take it out on others.. It perpetuates evil and misery in the world. I choose to make a difference and stay clean. If I'm tired, I will power through it will balls only. I learned that people only respect you for how good you feel about yourself.mehen I was at work this week people were treating me like shit because I felt like shit!! Wtf!! People are so stupid.. They don't. Understand what going on, they just sense that I'm pissed off, they think I don't like them, and they then conclude that they would reciprocate with more negative emotion. You see?! Caffeine use is a colossal issue, the damage done is far reaching. If you don't get it, you don't get it.


----------

